# Sentinel Field Services



## podprint (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

New to the forum. Has anyone had any experience with Sentinel FS? Just signed up with them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

podprint said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum. Has anyone had any experience with Sentinel FS? Just signed up with them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Do a search on them, they have been discussed multiple times here.
Welcome to PT!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Good Luck! I hope you're starting with a big bank account because it'll be gone working for those rates......


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> Good Luck! I hope you're starting with a big bank account because it'll be gone working for those rates......


Take BRADSConst advice. Sentinel will pay but their pay sucks and they will nickle and dime you to death. Dont get caught up in thinking you will get paid for 20 cb yards they will reduce to 10 and on grass cuts HAHA O you will see. Just dont expect to make over $75.00 bucks even if the yard is 4 ft tall and is one acre. Also I have had them reduce grass cuts to $0 because they said there was some clippings in 1 photo.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

westcoast Man said:


> Take BRADSConst advice. Sentinel will pay but their pay sucks and they will nickle and dime you to death. Dont get caught up in thinking you will get paid for 20 cb yards they will reduce to 10 and on grass cuts HAHA O you will see. Just dont expect to make over $75.00 bucks even if the yard is 4 ft tall and is one acre. Also I have had them reduce grass cuts to $0 because they said there was some clippings in 1 photo.


I took a no pay on one GC because I didn't run my mower down the gravel driveway and trim all the weeds to 2".  that, I'm not screwing up the mower on gravel.

I had another property that I mowed with wet grass. The tires left wet green marks on the sidewalk and there was a few clippings that the blower couldn't get because they were stuck. This showed in the after pics and took a no pay for that too.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was told when you work for this company you can't work for any others... Is this true and the norm for all?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

First of all, if they tell you that you can't work for any other company then guess what they just made you an employee.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Molly77 said:


> I was told when you work for this company you can't work for any others... Is this true and the norm for all?


Sentinel has a HUD post convey contract. As part of that contract, HUD requires that the contract holder can NOT perform the Pre-Convey work on that same property. By doing this, HUD believes that they are getting a more accurate analysis of the property condition as you have a different set of eyes checking things over.

Think of it like this, the pre-convey hack hides all the debris in the crawl space, cistern and attic. Do you really think the same hack is going to admit on the post convey that the debris is still there?  No. And the thus the "you can't work for anyone else rule".


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Sentinel has a HUD post convey contract. As part of that contract, HUD requires that the contract holder can NOT perform the Pre-Convey work on that same property. By doing this, HUD believes that they are getting a more accurate analysis of the property condition as you have a different set of eyes checking things over.
> 
> Think of it like this, the pre-convey hack hides all the debris in the crawl space, cistern and attic. Do you really think the same hack is going to admit on the post convey that the debris is still there?  No. And the thus the "you can't work for anyone else rule".




And that doesn't work with the regional model. I know plenty of contrators doing pre and post convey work on the same properties. regional models breed this.....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Post Convey work for companies will put you in bankruptcy.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Post Convey work for companies will put you in bankruptcy.



Depends on what you can negotiate. I did *VERY* well on FNMA properties until Screwguard took over.....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And that doesn't work with the regional model. I know plenty of contrators doing pre and post convey work on the same properties. regional models breed this.....


I agree. I was just trying explain why Sentinel implemented the rule.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Depends on what you can negotiate. I did *VERY* well on FNMA properties until Screwguard took over.....


That was then.....
Now, it seems finding good paying REO work is nearly like trying to find Bigfoot! (No offense to you fellow Bigfoot seekers)

Even some of the historically 'lucrative' reo companies are starting to slip lower & lower when you factor in both their lower allowables before a 2nd bid is required, and the increased amount of asinine, often redundant paperwork.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Depends on what you can negotiate. I did *VERY* well on FNMA properties until Screwguard took over.....


I've never seen a price sheet that even compares to Preforeclosure. You definitely won't find one with Sentinel.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> That was then.....
> Now, it seems finding good paying REO work is nearly like trying to find Bigfoot! (No offense to you fellow Bigfoot seekers)


I'm a Chupacabra guy myself.


----------

